# Factory cross bars & Nissan Canoe Carrier



## Jetti (Apr 30, 2007)

Any XTRAIL owners opt for the factory cross bars and Nissan Canoe carrier?

Trying to determine if the "cross bar extenders" are required to carry a canoe on the Xtrail and can't seem to find any pics.


----------



## Abraham_jr (Apr 2, 2007)

We have the crossbar kit on our X-Trail and a 16 foot canoe, and although we have not mounted the canoe, measurements indicate that there won't be a problem. I am a little bit worried about the top of the crossbars though - I think I'll be putting some grip tape on the top so the canoe won't slide around.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Any pictures?


----------



## Abraham_jr (Apr 2, 2007)

lol, unfortunately no. Where I live there is still plenty of ice on the lakes.


----------



## Jetti (Apr 30, 2007)

Abraham_jr said:


> We have the crossbar kit on our X-Trail and a 16 foot canoe, and although we have not mounted the canoe, measurements indicate that there won't be a problem. I am a little bit worried about the top of the crossbars though - I think I'll be putting some grip tape on the top so the canoe won't slide around.


Thanks Abraham_jr.

So you have the Nissan factory cross bars.....Are you using the: 

Nissan Canoe Carrier - Quick Latch Style? 

or 

Nissan Canoe Carrier?


Not excatly sure of the difference (I've only seen on Nissan Canada website) 

If you have any pics of your set up could you post em up? 

I can't seem to find any dealer in Ontario that has sold or installed the Canoe Carrier set up. No one has pics etc. I'm interested to see what/how this works with the factory cross bars.

I assume its similar to the Yakima/Thule Canoe system where the Canoe gunwhales sit into some form of braket with straps to sinch across canoe and tie off onto the roof cross rails?


----------



## Abraham_jr (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh, apologies Jetti, we just place the canoe on the crossbars themselves and use tie downs front/back and two on the sides. We did not spring for the actual canoe carrier, just a jimmy-rig-home-jobby. Frankly I did not even know that there was an official canoe carrier. I'll have to go see if I can find some pictures of it.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Jetti said:


> Thanks Abraham_jr.
> 
> So you have the Nissan factory cross bars.....Are you using the:
> 
> ...


I called the dealership I bought my car from and the quick latch style canoe carrier is much cheaper than the other one. I believe it is around $130.00. As you probably noticed the only pictures on the Nissan website are of a Xterra.


----------



## Jetti (Apr 30, 2007)

ERBell said:


> I called the dealership I bought my car from and the quick latch style canoe carrier is much cheaper than the other one. I believe it is around $130.00. As you probably noticed the only pictures on the Nissan website are of a Xterra.



Here are a couple of images of the two Nissan Canoe Carrier systems.








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

Can anyone who has the factory cross bars tell me the width of these (across the top of the XTRAIL)?

Hoping to determine if the "cross bar extenders" are going to be required to use the above carriers for a canoe.


----------



## Abraham_jr (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Jetti.

Did you find out if the X-Trail does need crossbar extenders for the quick latch style carrier? I'm pretty interested in it considering the cost.


----------



## Jetti (Apr 30, 2007)

Abraham_jr said:


> Hi Jetti.
> 
> Did you find out if the X-Trail does need crossbar extenders for the quick latch style carrier? I'm pretty interested in it considering the cost.



Hi Abraham_jr,

I purchased the Nissan Canoe Carrier and just finished trying to get the canoe to sit on the roof. 

The Factory Cross Bars are not quite wide enough so I'll end up having to get the cross bar extenders to accomodate.

It comes down to width & measurements of your canoe vs cross bars.

Our canoe is 36" wide at its widest point. Unfortunately the factory cross bars with the canoe carrier brackets are a little short of this width (its too bad they didn't design the cross bars with movement in mind cause its really close).

I really like the Canoe Carrier though (we went with the non-quick latch verison). Once set up it will have a nice bracket for the gunwhales to sit in & should be a solid fit with easy cinch tie down.

If I ever get around to it I'll try and post some pics after the install is complete.


----------

